# Some more noob questions: Coils 'n stuff



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

Right, so for now I think I am sorted in the hardware department.
On my Introduction thread, some said "hide your wallet"..... I now know what they meant, lol.
This is a hobby that can quickly become addictive, pardon the pun.

First off, maybe a little about how I like to vape. I want to order some juice and coils for my gear, and I'm pretty sure the resistance on the coils can impact on this. 

For the life of me I can't really do lung hits. Never could, even as a smoker. I can do very small and light lung hits with the Aspire ET-S units, but nothing like it's supposed to go. I always end up coughing halfway through the intake, or if I make it to exhale, just when I start to exhale. I have tried through the years, even as a smoker, to do the sucking in air using my diaphragm and the straight up "take a deep breath" approach. Neither works for me. With vaping I have found much the same thing. Could be the chronic sinus drip from living in the dirty air of the Vaal, who knows. 

So that part is established, I'm a mouth to lung kinda guy. Probably too late to ask now, but from what I have read it seems like drippers are more suited to lung hits? Is this correct? Also, it seems certain hardware favors mouth-to-lung and other lung hits. 

Is my gear suited for mouth to lung hits?
Aspire Nautilus mini
Aspire ET-S
Kangertech Evod 2

What I struggle with most when trying to quit smoking, aside from the breakfast, sleep time and after dinner smoke, is the "what the hell do I do while I'm driving, in front of the TV or PC" bit. Vaping has really helped in this regard. What I sometimes like to do to get a little more vapor is to "double clutch" the draw. Like first one from mouth to back of throat, then another hit and inhale the whole lot. Much like a smoker who is p!ssed off, stressed out or has been stuck in a meeting for 4 hours, lol. 

So, the real question then, what resistance copil would be best suited for my needs? I see the Aspire BVC's are available in 1.6 and 1.8ohm. Currently I have the standard 1.8's in the Nautilus mini and ET-S. The Evod 2 coils I see from 1.5, 1.8 and I think 2.0 if I recall correctly. Currently running the 1.5's it came with. I like the BVC 1.8ohm at 4.4V and the 1.5 BDC Evod's at 4.0V. If that helps any advice.

Then on to juice.

Brands I have tried that did not work for me, Escape and HATS. Not at all.
The cheap Hengthavorn was bearable, until I tried my first bottle of SkyBlue....
Got the Bavarian Cream from SkyBlue and it is heavenly. I want to order some more juices with the coils, but a little stuck on what to order. I don't particularly like big throat hits, but a little is also better than none at all. The Bavarian Cream is a little sweet for me to vape on all day, and I dislike menthol flavors, A LOT. Something like a black cavendish with a hint of vanilla and a bit of a dark choc aftertaste would be great, lol. I did smoke pipe from time to time and have always found pipe tobaccos to smell great. Taste was obviously different, with all the smoke and stuff. Never been a fan of cherry tobacco though. 
Some advice on PG/VG content would also be great.

Those that have smoked Ritmeester Moods and Black Devil will know the tastes I describe.....

So, sorry for all the questions and the loooong description, but I"ll appreciate any advice and input.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

Vg if ur looking for clouds and taste wise i have still to learn the way of taste but from my lessons dont over wick and also put coil closer to the bottom  if ur using a bf


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So that part is established, I'm a mouth to lung kinda guy. Probably too late to ask now, but from what I have read it seems like drippers are more suited to lung hits? Is this correct? Also, it seems certain hardware favors mouth-to-lung and other lung hits.
> 
> Is my gear suited for mouth to lung hits?
> Aspire Nautilus mini
> ...



I am also a mouth to lung hit guy. Your clearomizers are perfect for that. You can do it on drippers too, I do down to 0.45 ohms - you just adjust the air flow, but some drippers are more suited than others. The lower the resistance of your coils the higher the power you can apply to them.
Taste is so personal it is very difficult to recommend anything. Get sample bottles if possible. From what you said, if I dare, maybe Nicoticket's H1NI (also known as The Virus) - available at www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (7/3/15)

Look at the Hurricane Belgium Simmered (at Vapeking). Their Cavendish is soso(for me) but the belgium really stands out...tobacco with chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/15)

So when you say "adjust the airflow" is that up or down? Thanks for all the other recommendations on the juice. Will have a look into them from the pc shortly. As a rule, is there any difference in vapor temperature when resistance goes up or down on the coil?



Andre said:


> I am also a mouth to lung hit guy. Your clearomizers are perfect for that. You can do it on drippers too, I do down to 0.45 ohms - you just adjust the air flow, but some drippers are more suited than others. The lower the resistance of your coils the higher the power you can apply to them.
> Taste is so personal it is very difficult to recommend anything. Get sample bottles if possible. From what you said, if I dare, maybe Nicoticket's H1NI (also known as The Virus) - available at www.juicyjoes.co.za


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So when you say "adjust the airflow" is that up or down? Thanks for all the other recommendations on the juice. Will have a look into them from the pc shortly. As a rule, is there any difference in vapor temperature when resistance goes up or down on the coil?


More or less airflow. For mouth to lung on drippers you do not want too much airflow. On mech mods, when the resistance goes down the power and hence vapor temperature goes up. On regulated mods, this is determined by your power setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/3/15)

Hey bud,

I used to be a mouth to lung when i was using tanks and clearo. But going for a RDA dripper with more airflow can also help the straight to lung hits.

I am mainly a dripper guy and always straight lung hit, Dont get me wrong I never started like that. it takes some getting used to and believe me I coughed alot when i started, but you soon get used to it. Now a mouth to lung can make me cough sometimes. 

Try ordering some really good quality imported juice, maybe order in something from Sirvapes I can highly recommend the Ripe Vapes VCT from them or something like a nickoticket or even some lowly gentleman from VapeMob or MOST peoples favorite, Rocket Sheep Purple alien... I love all these juices because they are just so smooth and amazing flavour.. You cannot get much better IMO. So do some online shopping I promise you wont be disappointed. (PM me if you want some links to some really good juices to purchase )

I generally like to go with a higher VG blend because PG is one not so great ingredient in the e-juice and can sometimes give harshness to a vape. with a high VG blend you will get big clouds and smoother vaping...

On setups if you are running a nautilus or something, the mouth hits will be ok. Not much more will come of it. If you are looking to go for lung hits, Get a Dripper RDA and mech mod or Box mod of your choice to go sub oh, with. The maximized airflow tens to not only cool the vapor but also thin it out so its easier to get into the lung. The cough is mostly the lungs getting to conjested with unknown vapor (other then air ) so it shuts down as a safety. Allowing more air with your vapor can help that safty over ride

good luck, and vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/15)

Hey

So your attys are suitable for mouth-lung hits . The nautilus mini has a little ring on the bottom that you can twist and adjust the airflow. This will give you a tighter draw if you close some airflow and help with the mouth-lung hits. You can also consider getting thinner drip tips which also help. (So for lung hits you do the opposite  big airflow and wide drip tips ) 

Your et-s and evod 2 don't have adjustable airflow so it's just down to managing with what's available. 

Your running your stock coils at high voltages , 4v. Using a lower resistance coil will allow you to use less power and this helps. 

What mg nicotine juice do you have ? Cause high nic can also be a bit rough.

For juice you should look at slightly higher vg juices. The pg in the juices gives you the throat hit which can cause some coughing on the bigger hits.

Skyblue has a big range of juices, perhaps order the small sample pack and test them out and see what you like. They have a variety which will help you to settle on the Flavour profile that you prefer without the hassle of buying a big bottle and not liking the juice. 

Where in the Vaal are you ? If you want I could meet you and let you try some of my juices.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/3/15)

Buying all my new juice at 12mg, but still have some 18mg. But I've found that certain brands just make my throat scratch, even at 12mg or diluted. The 18mg I have is actually not that bad with throat hits. I thought it was the PG ratio, but the best juice for me at the moment is the 50/50 bavarian cream from skyblue. No more bubblegum or coffee for me for a long while. I put in an order for a bottle of ry4 skyblue and a bottle of voodoo juice, devils breath. All the sweet flavors are cool, but I do miss the tobacco taste. 

As far as imported juices go, most are around the R300/mark, and with start-up costs on equipment it can easily get too out of hand spending wise. Don't want to end up saying "screw it, it's cheaper to smoke". 

I'm in Sasolburg in the Vaal, thanks for the offer to try some of your juice. Very generous. Drop me a pm with your schedule and I'll check it against my shifts. 

As far as lung hits go, not really interested in doing them, just wanted to make sure my gear is good for what I'm trying to achieve and get advice on my style of vaping. 

Thanks to all for the replies and advice so far. You have certainly made the journey less bumpy thus far.


----------



## free3dom (8/3/15)

Okay so this is going to sound a bit conceited...but get some SkyBlue Ambrosia 

Trust me on this...someone who has tasted more juice than I will probably ever get to in my lifetime recently called this their favourite local juice - I of course agree but don't quite have that pedigree 

The local juices (from SkyBlue, Vapour Mountain, Voodoo Vapour, CraftVapor, Lekka Vapors, Vape Nectar, and all the other vendors on here I'm forgetting) are all exceptional - no real reason to buy imported juices unless you want to experience the variety of flavour (it's worth it, but not at all essential) 

As for mouth to lung - I stuck with it a long time (exclusively) and only much later (4 months in , so not really that long) added lung hits to my repertoire. I still crave the mouth to lung and have a device specifically for it. I can say that the lung hits just takes some getting used to and then it will be awesome, but you never need to try it if you don't want to - vape the way you feel comfortable and which gives you the stimulation you need 

Sticking with the clearomizers you have is perfect and unfortunately there is a bit of a gap in the market for nice mouth to lung atomizers (besides the ones you already have) - however, just about any device that allows you to freely adjust the airflow can be made to work for mouth to lung vaping


----------



## shaunnadan (8/3/15)

In the week after 6ish I can meet you somewhere. I think there's a cool place just near Vereeniging that's Vape friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/3/15)

Swee, will be in contact.


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Hi @Viper_SA

Great post and dont worry about all the questions. Thats what the forum is for! I like the way you described your preferences in detail.

I am also a mouth to lung guy. Been that way since i started. Am now experimenting with lung hits but mouth to lung is still a staple for me.

Hardware wise, your gear is good. Not sure what power source you using, but i can vouch for the Nautilus mini with 1.8 ohm BVC coils. Super flavour and very convenient. I havent tried the others you mention but the Evod1 is one of my favourites and in daily use.

As for coils, it really is about trial and error to see what works best for you. Typically, the lower the resistance the warmer the vape and perhaps its a bit more intense. But then battery life suffers. On my Nautilus mini i think the 1.8 ohm BVC coil is great. On my Evod1 i also use the 1.8 ohm single coil.

Regarding other gear for mouth to lung, no, drippers in general are not only suited for lung hits. It all depends on the airflow. Some have wide open airflow and cannot be adjusted. Some are for tighter draws. And some are adjustable. Then some adjustable ones are just better when wide open. All depens on the atty itself. Best to ask before you buy whether its better for mouth to lung or lung hits.

If you want mouth to lung and great flavour, dont be put off by the guys with these monstrous mods pushing out mega power. You can get GREAT flavour at 15 Watts mouth to lung on a simple dripper like an IGO-L which has served me well for many months as a juice tasting device. Not convenient for all day carry, but set up nicely, that thing brings out amazing flavour. And there are more such drippers and later (i assume better) versions that can do the same.

Regarding the juice hunt, its a long and exciting road. I don't recommend particular flavours given how subjective things are but I will leave you with the following suggestions:
1) try the amazing local vendors on this forum. Some of them make their own juices, while others bring in some top quality international juices
2) try get sample sizes if you can. Makes it cheaper to try out more flavours
3) read the reviews in the E-liquid review section. You can discover what others liked and disliked

Hope it helps

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Buying all my new juice at 12mg, but still have some 18mg. But I've found that certain brands just make my throat scratch, even at 12mg or diluted. The 18mg I have is actually not that bad with throat hits. I thought it was the PG ratio, but the best juice for me at the moment is the 50/50 bavarian cream from skyblue. No more bubblegum or coffee for me for a long while. I put in an order for a bottle of ry4 skyblue and a bottle of voodoo juice, devils breath. All the sweet flavors are cool, but I do miss the tobacco taste.
> 
> As far as imported juices go, most are around the R300/mark, and with start-up costs on equipment it can easily get too out of hand spending wise. Don't want to end up saying "screw it, it's cheaper to smoke".
> 
> ...



@Viper_SA at 12mg nic that is very high. For bigger clouds you should be on the 6mg or lower mark.. 

As for the R300 a juice story. Man you pay for quality. and you wont be getting any itchy throat with those juices. I also was like " I cant really afford the R280 bottles of juices " but once you vape it you can really understand why its a must. You wont be able to go back to the cheap juice.


----------



## free3dom (9/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> @Viper_SA at 12mg nic that is very high. For bigger clouds you should be on the 6mg or lower mark..
> 
> As for the R300 a juice story. Man you pay for quality. and you wont be getting any itchy throat with those juices. I also was like " I cant really afford the R280 bottles of juices " but once you vape it you can really understand why its a must. You wont be able to go back to the cheap juice.



I disagree....I vape R120 to R150 local juices almost exclusively and they are as good (and frequently better) than the imported R300+ juices - smooth as silk. 

Not that I'm saying the imported juices are bad, they aren't, but you really don't HAVE to spend that much unless you want to experience all the different flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/3/15)

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions. Really appreciate it. 
@Silver I will have a google on that IGO-L, sounds very interesting. I order the 1.6ohm coils for both my Aspire BVC devices this time around. (will receive tomorrow). My thinking was I could get more vapor if I need it, and at the same time I could drop the voltage to still put out the same wattage. So the battery should last a bit longer. Running my setups off a 30W iStick and D16 iStick.

@whatalotigot, @free3dom I hear what you're saying, and in principle I have no problem paying R300 for a 30ml bottle of juice, but at that price I expect it to be perfect. I bought a bottle of Sixty-Four Five Pawns that smelled great. After two or three vapes it started tasting a lot like aftershave to me. It was in 18mg, so I diluted with VG to 9mg. Only then was the flavor to my liking and not too overbearing. Way too much concentrate in that juice for my liking. I have only tried one juice from a local supplier, and it was worth every cent of the R130 I paid for it. Geeting some Skyblue RY4 and Devil's Breath Voodoo tomorrow. Looking forward to them. I went with 12mg instead of 18mg this time, but below 12 I still have too many cravings for nic. Made it through the day on only 3 stinkies yesterday, so I'm slowly getting there.

Some other issues that popped up are coughing, but from what I read last night this is quite normal as your body starts expelling some of the tar deposits from the lungs. A little tenderness inside the bottom lip and on tongue, so I reduced my voltage from around 4.4/4 to 3.6/3.8 on my gear. Read some scary stuff regarding diacetal, acetal propionyl etc. So I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on these issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions. Really appreciate it.
> @Silver I will have a google on that IGO-L, sounds very interesting. I order the 1.6ohm coils for both my Aspire BVC devices this time around. (will receive tomorrow). My thinking was I could get more vapor if I need it, and at the same time I could drop the voltage to still put out the same wattage. So the battery should last a bit longer. Running my setups off a 30W iStick and D16 iStick.
> 
> @whatalotigot, @free3dom I hear what you're saying, and in principle I have no problem paying R300 for a 30ml bottle of juice, but at that price I expect it to be perfect. I bought a bottle of Sixty-Four Five Pawns that smelled great. After two or three vapes it started tasting a lot like aftershave to me. It was in 18mg, so I diluted with VG to 9mg. Only then was the flavor to my liking and not too overbearing. Way too much concentrate in that juice for my liking. I have only tried one juice from a local supplier, and it was worth every cent of the R130 I paid for it. Geeting some Skyblue RY4 and Devil's Breath Voodoo tomorrow. Looking forward to them. I went with 12mg instead of 18mg this time, but below 12 I still have too many cravings for nic. Made it through the day on only 3 stinkies yesterday, so I'm slowly getting there.
> ...



Great going @Viper_SA !
You are doing it right

As for the scary stuff with diacetal , dont worry, if you stick with the fine retailers on this forum i am quite confident you will be fine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions. Really appreciate it.
> @Silver I will have a google on that IGO-L, sounds very interesting. I order the 1.6ohm coils for both my Aspire BVC devices this time around. (will receive tomorrow). My thinking was I could get more vapor if I need it, and at the same time I could drop the voltage to still put out the same wattage. So the battery should last a bit longer. Running my setups off a 30W iStick and D16 iStick.
> 
> @whatalotigot, @free3dom I hear what you're saying, and in principle I have no problem paying R300 for a 30ml bottle of juice, but at that price I expect it to be perfect. I bought a bottle of Sixty-Four Five Pawns that smelled great. After two or three vapes it started tasting a lot like aftershave to me. It was in 18mg, so I diluted with VG to 9mg. Only then was the flavor to my liking and not too overbearing. Way too much concentrate in that juice for my liking. I have only tried one juice from a local supplier, and it was worth every cent of the R130 I paid for it. Geeting some Skyblue RY4 and Devil's Breath Voodoo tomorrow. Looking forward to them. I went with 12mg instead of 18mg this time, but below 12 I still have too many cravings for nic. Made it through the day on only 3 stinkies yesterday, so I'm slowly getting there.
> ...



Great going...once you find a juice that works I'm confident you'll be able to go without the cigs all day long, then multiple days, then forever 

Those juices you've got coming are definitely some great ones. I've vaped a lot of SkyBlue juices and they are exceptional. Also had the pleasure of sampling some of that Voodoo juice, and it was also quite amazing. I do hope they please your tastebuds and helps rid you of the smelly sticks soon...but if not, don't give up hope...finding your first ADV can take a bit of time - I guarantee you it's worth it 

Your body will also adapt fairly quickly to the vapour, and eventually thank and reward you for it 

As @Silver said, stick with the local vendors' juices and you have nothing to worry about in terms of scary additives

Reactions: Like 2


----------

